# French Aires Dilemma



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Having been home a week from a 7 week jolly around France following the rivers Seine, Loire and the Cher and stopping on over 15 Aires i was about to check the campsite database to check what had already been entered and i would place the one's on that had not, now the dilemma.

Following the recent post about trouble on the Cantillon Blvd. Aire and one we had a problem on, is should i put them on as i would feel uncomfortable placing Aires and then visitors having problems or being vandalised.

What do you think, put them on with a report on the one we had a sort of problem with (writing all over the walls of the toilets and signs saying go home campers you are all pigs) and not let my emotions get the better of me.

Bob


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Aires dilemma*

 Buona sera Bob,
personally I prefer only entering aires, soste, campsites etc. that I have personally stayed at. If for any reason I didn't think it came up to scratch, I wouldn't enter it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> What do you think, put them on with a report on the one we had a sort of problem with (writing all over the walls of the toilets and signs saying go home campers you are all pigs) and not let my emotions get the better of me.
> Bob


If the aires are all official ones, provided by the municipality or privately, then I'd put factual details and a photo in the same style as others on the database.

If you felt the aire was really dodgy and you felt unhappy or unsafe there then you could mention this in your account as well- with the reason perhaps.

Whatever way you chose to write them up you could not be, and would not be I'm sure, held responsible for what happened to others. We all have to make up our minds as to whether we feel safe with an aire or not and circumstances change anyway -eg the local police putting their foot down, a new coat of paint, youngsters finding something else to do rather than beat up the aire etc.

G


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

To be honst Bob I wouldn't put the "bad" ones in the database as if visitors had any problems when they visited on you recommendations, your name could posibly be mud if you know what I mean.Prob not worth the hassle.

Me and Shirl have visited quite a few now in the last two years and luckily have never had a problem, touch wood.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Whatever way you chose to write them up you could not be, and would not be I'm sure, held responsible for what happened to others.
> G


Hi G, not sure on that one. You know what some folk can be like :roll: :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> To be honst Bob I wouldn't put the "bad" ones in the database as if visitors had any problems when they visited on you recommendations, your name could posibly be mud if you know what I mean.


There is the other way of looking at it. Many of us look for aires in the Aire de Camping Car book or similar. If we remember seeing your account giving information that this aire can be noisy at night or is much graffitied etc then we might choose to give it a miss - and thank Bob !

G


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Bob

I agree with Grizzly. I would put them on. All you can do is report or comment on what you
found. Report the good and the bad.

Joe


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I understand your reasoning eddied, i have entered quite few in the past and all the one's we stayed on WE would return too but some were quite isolated and if someone went there and had a problem i would feel in some way responsible.

Entering campsites is different as they are usually a more secure enviroment but telling/informing someone to stop overnight in a secluded spot is altogether a different thing.

Bob


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> To be honst Bob I wouldn't put the "bad" ones in the database as if visitors had any problems when they visited on you recommendations, your name could posibly be mud if you know what I mean.Prob not worth the hassle.


Isn't the value of a forum like this to give information both good and bad - so long as it is true? 
It is just as important to warn people of bad experience therefore enabling them to avoid a place as it is to reccomend a place. 
How would you feel if this Aire is not in the database but you happen to stop there, have a bad experience, and then find you could have been warned by a member who has been there?

whistlinggypsy, 
Tell it all, warts and all, and let people decide for themselves. 
You never know, that Aire may be preferable to one down the road with junkies or people with huge gas bottles just waiting for gullible Brits.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Yes all the Aires were official one's except a couple of places we know from the past and felt safe returning there.

I have now decided to (following the input) place all the one's on that are not already there and will make it very CLEAR in the comments the problem we had.

Thank you all for your comments.

Bob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, put them on, and stress the poor state of them; at least other members will then have the opportunity to leave them out of their itinerary 8)  It would be poor turning up at one & finding it was a hell hole, then report back on here, and some member pipes up & says, "oh well I went there last June & it was a hell hole then, but didn't want to report it!"


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Yes all the Aires were official one's except a couple of places we know from the past and felt safe returning there.
> 
> I have now decided to (following the input) place all the one's on that are not already there and will make it very CLEAR in the comments the problem we had.
> 
> ...


and don't forget to put reviews for the ones that were already there (that's if there's something to add  )


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Shove it on the database . . warts & all!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I agree , we love to know everything good and bad, at least that way you can be more prepared to do a runner if necessary!! 

Last night I was on the phone planning our summer trip with friends (who when they got a van where made to join MHF) while planning our route we where flicking from Camping car infos to here and comparing the 2. 

We both found one that was in a perfect spot on route, only to read on here what a disaster it was, the one with the ghetto blaster and the stoning :evil: so we moved on and found another that looked and sounded lovely. Had that not been there they would have 2 more vans to vent their anger at and we would not have been for warned (or for armed)

I love the campsite map and building up my own brochure then being able to empty it and start again for our next trip. 

Thanks to all who contribute, I have loads of pics of Aires, I am forever making Andy stop so I can take pics of them, we actually took a detour of our holiday last year just so I could take pictures of 2 Aires on here that didn't have any, just never have the time to get them on, will try though.

Mandy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

being the one who has entered the Catillon aire originally, I will now reduce its rating because of the problems there. I have also checked it on Campingcar-Infos, and out of a total of 9 comments there 3 reported problems with yobs. Clearly too much.

But in general: Please post all sites, even those where you have made bad experiences. When I used the database, I carefully read all comments, including reviews, before making a decision.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

An honest, unbiased view is needed, so I agreed with Grizzly.

The thing is Bob, I have added reviews about various sites and so on and that is how I see them. Someone else could go along, and see the quite differently.

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's very important to have opinions of the quality of campsites and aires on the database. This obviously includes good and not so good feedback. I have the whole facilities of google to find a place, but it's the personal feedback of people who do not have an axe to grind that really adds value for me. I know it may only be one persons opinion, but it is then up to me to decide whether to act on that opinion or not.

I find the personal opinions in the CC sites abroad book very useful as well.

So keep the info coming please!

Sue

PS Confession : I know I have to add some sites from our last hol. in France. Excuse - unfortunately the checksheets I have filled in are in the MH which is not kept at the house. Will try to remember to collect them and do the necessary asap.


----------

